# Please help. My 2 yo has swallowed a gulp of persil



## hooch

I am waiting for NHS direct tO call back but I am so worried. Will he be ok?


----------



## sapphire1

I honestly don't know, hope he's ok though! I think they will ask you to read the ingredients, so they can determine if he needs treatment. FX everything is ok :hugs:


----------



## kerrie24

Im not a doctor but I would just give plenty to drink to dilute it and think it would be ok.My lo ate atheletes foot cream the other day lol


----------



## hooch

He's fine, thank goodness. Thank you for replying. NHS direct said that at worse he could vomit and had diarrrea and that the first two hrs are when we could expect to see this. It's over two hrs now so I can relax a bit. 
Feel dreadful though. Doesn't help that the post above me is about unfit mothers!


----------



## anita665

:haha:

DS ate some washing powder when he was about two. I was really worried but after some frantic research, it seems most household chemicals are reasonably safe, including laundry detergents. Of course they're not one of the five-a-day so I woudn't relax and leave them laying around but most people just have various detergents around the house which are pretty harmless.

The more harmful stuff often comes with a chemical in which makes it taste horrible and will induce vomiting.

Still there are some bad things around, like those containing bleach or acid (drain cleaners).


----------



## HellBunny

Glad your LO is ok! xxx

Jaydens favourite past time is pulling all the detergents/washing powders out of the cupboard and putting them back in again (or handing them to me!)


----------



## KiansMummy

Glad your lo is okay , must Of been really worrying for you xxx


----------



## sapphire1

Glad he is ok. Thankfully Holly isn't interested in the detergent cupboard, only the food one. I always find bottles and packets stashed in random places in the kitchen.


----------



## anita665

This post has made me feel better too. :thumbup: DH thinks I need to work on my parenting skills because the boys are always going through the cupboards. I keep telling him all kids do it but he doesn't believe me. I did buy cupboard locks but they're still in the draw waiting for DH to fit them. It's been almost two years now. :dohh:


----------



## sapphire1

anita665 said:


> This post has made me feel better too. :thumbup: DH thinks I need to work on my parenting skills because the boys are always going through the cupboards. I keep telling him all kids do it but he doesn't believe me. *I did buy cupboard locks but they're still in the draw waiting for DH to fit them. It's been almost two years now. *

Snap! I've given up hope now :haha:


----------



## Dragonfly

I never got cupboard locks I just moved all the dangerous chemicals in to high cupboards like the medicines. I never get why people keep dangerous stuff under their sink that can kill instantly. I read about a boy who drank bleach before, burned his throat and his stomach he had to have several operations and something like a new stomach. Scared the hell out of me that story. Glad your boy is ok. he be farting suds soon. :haha:


----------



## Mummy2B21

Glad he is ok hun, how worrying.


----------

